# 4/0 Senator 113H2 upgrades?



## TangoUniform (Jun 5, 2015)

I have had this reel for years and it’s never had line on it. Now that I finally have my first boat I want to get it set up. 

I believe I’ve read on here there are things that can be done to the reel to make it outperform it’s out-of-the-box self. 

Can someone suggest either DIY options, or even a pro that I’d be willing to take it to. 

Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

TangoUniform said:


> I have had this reel for years and it’s never had line on it. Now that I finally have my first boat I want to get it set up.
> 
> I believe I’ve read on here there are things that can be done to the reel to make it outperform it’s out-of-the-box self.
> 
> ...


I have done many upgrades to these reels. So many that it can get real expensive quickly. I have built a few for my self that have barely no Penn parts left in them. 

You can have a 4/0 reel with 50lbs of usable drag but not much will be left of the original reel.

The reel has a 5 stack of drag washers. I can add a 7 stack easily. That will give you around 30lbs of drag. If the reel is a graphite half frame that will not take it. The reels with posts will be Ok. 

Just PM me please. Keith Rawson


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That Pro you're looking for, thats him answering your question above, take it to Keith and let him do it, he's the best.


----------



## Retrofit (Mar 30, 2009)

Go to alantani.com and you will find all the rebuild information you need.


----------

